# Thuja Occidentals Smaragd Dying



## ortizlatin (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I have 15 beautiful trees Thuja Occidentals Smaragd and Emerald Green tall at around 6 to 7 feet height. The problems is that this summer all their foliages started to get yellow than brown and than they are gone. There about 50 to 60 percent yellowish brown. This process has started on each tree and it starts from the very bottom of tree on each branch and it is coming up very quickly and gradually. They have been planted about 6 to 7 weeks. All but one is in bad shape “the one in the middle is perfect. I have checked the branches if they are attacked of some mites or pests very carefully, but I did not find anything. On the other hand this summer it has rained quite a bit and maybe I over watered. “don’t think so” I don’t know what to do please advice me. 

Alex


----------



## S Mc (Aug 18, 2009)

Please post pictures of these plants. It is difficult to tell for certain what is going on without them.

Did you plant the trees or did you have it done professionallly? In either case, double check to be sure they are not planted too deep. So when you take pictures try to show us the entire group of trees, a couple of individual trees with the symptoms and a picture showing the base of the tree.

What kind of soil do you have? Was the area augmented at all, etc. Any information such as this might help determine the cause of failure.

Sylvia


----------



## mini14 (Aug 21, 2009)

unlike most deciduous trees, evergreens die much slower, those freshly dug arbs r dieing from shock and nothing will save them, sorry. stop looking for insects. and once the dying pricess starts, nothing will stop it. victim of bad timing. wait till october to replant.


----------

